
Global Gender War - chrisdotcode
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/133406477506/global-gender-war
======
eyeJam
Well I think he found his niche and now he just panders to his base.

~~~
tomp
Or, he's finally reached a level of success where he is independent enough to
be able to freely say [1] what he thinks without fear of negative consequences
resulting from a media backlash.

Unlike what Tim Hunt had to go through.

[1] [http://www.paulgraham.com/say.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/say.html)

